# Converted to a Nurgle Daemon Prince



## PointyBits (Oct 27, 2011)

I went for a for a grayish, purpleish, gargoyle mottled looking skin with deep, Nurgly green shadows. The axe wasn’t really very Nurgley, so I used one of the boyfriend's Tyranid bits and make a scythe for him. It's supposed to look somewhat like a trophy... he ripped it off of the 'nid and shoved it onto a polearm. Hence the bloody meat. I also spent a good deal of time giving him plague boils and attempting to make them look infected and sufficiently gross.

He’s all done as far as I’m concerned. Every time I look at him I think about more stuff I need to touch up or change, but I really don’t want to devote any more time to a model I'm not going to use anyway. I bought him as a fun project to help ease me back into painting. He’s not included in my army list at the present.

I thought I'd share, though. Hopefully you guys like him?








































































​


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Heh, great minds think alike. I also use a tyranid claw to make a scythe for my nurlge daemon prince. 

Looks good, i like the corroded thigh armour.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

The head does not fit into the nurgle theme really and the wings are too complete (needs holes and rotting parts) to fit nurgle all that well. The body is well done, but a bit of swelling in the gut for infection would make it look really badass. The work done on it is really well executed though!


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

djinn24 said:


> ...the wings are too complete (needs holes and rotting parts) to fit nurgle....


I agree that would make it more Nurglesque; however, I do not think complete wings contradict Nurgle. Also, the wing membranes are quite thick, so it would be a sizable project to make them look tattered without looking meh.


----------

